# diverting loop ileostomy



## karenbennett (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello,

I need help with a procedure.

Surgeon performed a exploratory lap, lysis of adhesions and diverting loop ileostomy. During the procedure the patient became hypotensive so the colectomy was cancelled and a diverting loop ileosomy was performed to releave the partial bowel obstruction. How would you code that?


Thanks
Krystal


----------



## surgonc87 (Mar 16, 2011)

lysis of adhesion is bundled, add a modifier 22 to primary CPT if lysis of adhesion were extensive and timing of doing so was more than 1 hour. If the colectomy was started with mobilizing of hepatic/splenic flexure and ready to do so, then aborted...code the colectomy with mod 53

This may be your best coding scenario

44130-m-22


----------



## Faizia Khan (Mar 31, 2011)

I believe surgon87 meant 44310-22 instead of 44130-22.


----------

